# whats the best rubber worm set up



## wilkins26 (Jan 9, 2014)

Hey guys looking for opinions on your thoughts on the best rod and reel setup for fishing rubber worms(action length ect). I'm new to fushing and im just confusing my self looking on line...
thanks mike


----------



## dieselfixer (Jan 9, 2014)

Welcome to Tin Boats and fishing, you have chosen a great hobby to get into. There are a million answers to your question, this is what I use medium or light fast action 6' spinning rods (Pflueger President) spooled up with 15 or 20lb braided line (Power Pro). I am no expert but this is what works for me most of the time.


----------



## muskiemike12 (Jan 9, 2014)

It really depends on what type of cover you are worm fishing. Here, fishing outside weedlines I use a 6'6" Medium/x-fast action baitcaster spooled with #12 or #14 mono.


----------



## redbug (Jan 9, 2014)

over the years I have switched my favorite worm set up a few times
I have found that for me a 6' med rod with 10 lb mono works best 
The shorter rod gives me much better casting accuracy when skipping under docks 
Ithe rod is a g loomis imx and is very sensitive again I think this works 
I have landed many fish over 6 lbs out from under docs with this rod.
in the past I have used casting rods for Carolina rigs 
I also used a 6'10 drop shot rod for all my worm needs 
that rod was good but not great I had issues controlling bigger fish around cover


----------



## Butthead (Jan 9, 2014)

Here's what I normally use:
If dragging the bottom with a texas rig or carolina rig, I use a 7' MH rod to be able to effectively pull through weeds and rocks.
When swimming worms and creature baits, I'll go with a 6'6" or 7' M rod.
For drop shotting and wacky rigs I'll throw with a 6'6" or 6'10" ML spinning rod.

While you're first learning about fishing, I would stick to using spinning reels. Get a feel for things like presentation and technique for a few seasons, then if you're feeling good, step over to the dark side and try out a baitcaster. :twisted: But that's a whole other topic...


----------



## juggernot (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm with butthead, I use a 7'M or MH spin for bigger weights, line,baits, for deeper water and a 6'6Med or medhvy for less lead and smaller line and baits, shallower water and shore structure.


----------



## hawghunters (Jan 10, 2014)

I find a 6' 6" MH to be best for worm fishing when it comes to spinning outfits. A Medium can be difficult to set the hook. I would also suggest braided line. It'll last awhile and helps you feel bites better. A lot of this is preference as you will find with other peoples views.


----------



## airsickness (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm afraid I'm with Redbug on this. I have a 6' Berkley series one baitcasting rod with a Lews speed spool tournament pro and 12lb Silver thread. I find it incredibly accurate for skipping under docks and around cover. I have other heavier and longer rods for other things but worms get this setup.


----------



## Bugpac (Jan 24, 2014)

I dont own a rod under 7'. Throw strictly baitcasters. And recently went to all custom built rods. Not because of money. Only due to having a buddy who loves building them. I like the xtra length for casting. I can cover a lot of water and not be on top of the fish spooking them.


----------



## BR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

I use a 6'6" MH spinning rod with 12# test mono most of the time either shakey head or Texas rigged finesse fishing. I use either a 6'6" or 7' MH bait casting rod and reel for Texas rig or Carolina rig fishing using 65# braid. When pitching to docks or cover I'll use a 6'MH rod with bait caster reel and I'll switch between braid and mono lines. 

If you are just getting started I'd say do like was mentioned earlier and start with a spinning reel and learn to feel the fish tapping your bait. Get a feel for it then move to the bait caster. I really only use my spinning reel 95% of the time. I enjoy finesse fishing though.


----------



## huntinfool (Mar 15, 2014)

Whatever is in your hands catching fish. :mrgreen:

I like a bait casting rod, 6.6-7' stiff rod and braid line. 
Everyone likes something different, see what feels best to you and go with it.


----------



## onthewater102 (Mar 15, 2014)

If you're new to fishing I strongly suggest you don't worry about trying to get something specialized to pitching worms or jigs or swimbaits or spinnerbaits or crankbaits or surface plugs or buzzbaits or jerkbaits...you get the picture...there's just too much ground to cover in lure selection to start off by specializing.

That being said, if you're like me you're too poor to afford cheap crap. But the sky's the limit out there with rods & reels abounding everywhere from every make & manufacturer.

A 7' spinning rod is probably your best jack of all trades rod. I agree with whoever said length is desirable for distance casts - and 7' is a decent size to remain manageable. I'd say look at Basspro or Cabelas at their brands of rod in the $30 - $50 range. You're looking for IM6 or IM7 graphite, medium action with a fast tip (this is a very easy order to fill with most vendors.) Their rods use aluminum-oxide guides which are nice and durable should you want to throw braided line (recommended 6lb diameter). Cabelas has a "Tourney Trail" series of spinning rods on sale as I type for $32 (down from $64) that fit this bill perfectly (at a great price too - just bought one myself.)

Reels are a bit trickier - there are a lot of extra features and designs to shop through - but the bottom line is a reel is a piece of machinery - don't buy one made of plastic parts you'll be buying another one soon. Don't get caught up in the # of bearings one model has vs. another - just make sure they're metal - if it doesn't say it then they're not. Buy the one in your price range that says in the description or paperwork with it that it is all metal construction with stainless or metal bearings. If it's graphite bodied or plastic steer clear for sure. Once you find a reel in your price range if you're ordering online you'll have a breadth of gear ratios available - go with the highest - this will retrieve the most line per turn of the crank. If you want to retrieve less line you can always crank slower - but to bring in a lot of line on a slow turning reel means you have to crank like mad and that can be a BIG problem if you have a fish that decides to charge you and put slack in the line. If the price isn't a turnoff the Basspro Shops "Pro-Qualifier" model cannot be beat. I think it's on sale sometimes for ~$60...there are good models out there that are less expensive - you just have to look.

If you're looking at a rod/reel combo base your buying decision on the quality of the reel. Stay with all metal. Any combo that comes with a quality reel is going to come with a decent enough rod.


Quality manufacturers of rods & reels:

Abu Garcia
BassPro Shops
Cabelas
Mitchel
Pfleuger
Quantum

Shakespere and Daiwa make some decent introductory stuff but they also sell a lot of cheap plastic crap so be careful when shopping their brands. The manufacturers above also have low-quality lines so be careful. Shakespere's "Ugly Stick" line of rods are another excellent choice - but make sure you get a 7' medium action (light action will be too whimpy for a middle-of-the-road rod.)


----------



## Jim (Mar 16, 2014)

welcome onthewater102,

Great first post! :beer:


----------



## El_Guapo (May 1, 2014)

I'm a big fan of the shorter (6') rod for most plastics. my "go to" plastics rod is a 6' medium/fast Berkley Lightning Rod with a BPS Pro Qualifier reel and 10 lb line.


----------



## Johnny (May 3, 2014)

:lol: :arrow: ButtHead


> if you're feeling good, step over to the dark side and try out a baitcaster.



I love the 6'6" medium Ugly Stick with a good open face spinning reel with 15# mono for all around freshwater fishing.

I tried the "Dark Side" 30 or so years ago with a good quality Ambassadeur and got frustrated because of the
infamous backlashing and nobody to teach me.... so back to what I was comfortable with - Spinning Reels.

Now, at 66 years old, and watching all the Pro Angler shows on TV, and the great YOU-TUBE, 
I am "cautiously testing the waters" of returning back to the "Dark Side" - - - BaitCaster.....
I now have the 7' MH Ugly Stick and St. Croix 6'6" MH and a couple of bait casters and many spinners.

I would suggest that you cruise some of the Pawn Shops in your area as well as flea markets. You will be AMAZED
at some of the good deals you can find there.

THEN, find an open space and PRACTICE - PRACTICE - PRACTICE !!!!


----------

